# Un nuevo Nosferatutito está por ver la luz



## Vampiro

clares3 said:


> Esa abuela se está fumando un porro, me temo, aunque bien podría ser yo, efectivamente.
> Gracias por vuestras intervenciones, tan cariñosas. Hasta los más duros (Vampiro) se resblandecen con los críos pequeños.


Es que voy a ser papá a fines de febrero.
Ando derrochando ternura.
¿Qué, no se ha notado en mis intervenciones en el foro?

_


----------



## clares3

¡ENHORABUENA, VAMPIRO! Qué jóvenes sois, puñeta: yo teniendo nietos y vosotros criando o a punto de criar. Feliz paternidad y, como dicen por aquí, "que sea una horica corta" lo del parto.


----------



## Vampiro

clares3 said:


> ¡ENHORABUENA, VAMPIRO! Qué jóvenes sois, puñeta: yo teniendo nietos y vosotros criando o a punto de criar. Feliz paternidad y, como dicen por aquí, "que sea una horica corta" lo del parto.


Náaaaaa.
La que es joven es la señora Nosferatu.  Yo desde hace rato que juego en categoría seniors.

_


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Este hilo es puro amor...
> ¿Qué, no hay nadie con ganas de discutir en este foro?
> 
> _


Felicitaciones a vos también por el Nosferatito.

Pero yo sí que quiero discutir: 
*abuelitud *me parece una palabra horrible y mal hecha. Debería ser *abuelato *o *abuelazgo*.


----------



## clares3

Mate said:


> Este hilo está dedicado a celebrar la abuelosidad del querido amigo Clares. ¡Enhorabuena, José, Ana y Nuria!


Y la padrecidad del querido Vampiro, no se te olvide, estimado Mate. El hilo se escindió en cuanto supimos que los Vampiros también tienen hijos vampiritos/nosferatitos.


----------



## Mate

¿Cómo será eso de "dar a luz" a un vampirito? 

Seguro que todo eso del sol y los crucifijos es puro cuento. Eso sí, yo lo mantendría a buena distancia de la banda de rock del padre


----------



## Calambur

Mate said:


> Si quieren discutir, aquí estamos para plantaros cara. Todo lo que va de abuelez, abuelitud, abuelismo, abuelazgo, abuelosofía y tal, debe ser tratado DE A UN TEMA POR VEZ en el "Sólo Español". Este hilo está dedicado a celebrar la abuelosidad del querido amigo Clares.


*Mate*: mi comentario era para cachotear un poquito, desde luego que no vamos a ponernos a discutir aquí.



clares3 said:


> ...supimos que los Vampiros también tienen hijos vampiritos/nosferatitos.


¿Y qué podrían tener los vampiros sino vampiritos? Cada uno tiene hijos de su misma especie.


----------



## Vampiro

Como es eso... ¿abrí un hilo sin siquiera moverme de mi escritorio?
Ya sabía yo que el exceso de Ritalín me iba a provocar problemas algún día.
Ahora resulta que tengo doble personalidad, o Alzheimer juvenil.
Siento que vienen por mi... siento que vienen por mi...
_


----------



## Mate

Sos "senior" pero cuando te da Alzheimer es "juvenil".


----------



## Antpax

Vampiro said:


> Como es eso... ¿abrí un hilo sin siquiera moverme de mi escritorio?
> Ya sabía yo que el exceso de Ritalín me iba a provocar problemas algún día.
> Ahora resulta que tengo doble personalidad, o Alzheimer juvenil.
> Siento que vienen por mi... siento que vienen por mi...
> _



El horror, el horror , nahh, es broma. 

Debes cambiar el Ritalín por el Keledén, o por esto otro, que mejor no nombro. Bueno, felicidades por el pequeño chupasangres, y no hagas caso a Mate y llévatelo de gira lo antes que puedas, ¡¡Cañaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Vampiro

Mate said:


> Sos "senior" pero cuando te da Alzheimer es "juvenil".


Como puedes ver, los problemas son más serios de lo que parece.

En cuanto a alejarlo de la banda, lo veo difícil.  El hermano ya va por el mismo camino.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué bonito, cómo crece la familia de WR. Nada, nada, que lo críes con mucha salud. Con el cuento de que sois inmortales, no se independizará hasta que tenga 230 años, pedirás a gritos una estaca, ya verás.


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> Qué bonito, cómo crece la familia de WR. Nada, nada, que lo críes con mucha salud. Con el cuento de que sois inmortales, *no se independizará hasta que tenga 230 años*, pedirás a gritos una estaca, ya verás.



Vampiro, como deseo de navidad, confío que tu futuro nosferatitu no te salga como nuestros hijos (que ya pasaron los 230 y ni minga de independizarse. Es más, diría que c/día están peor). 
¿Así que la paternidad te tiene bobo? eso es sano.

elisa


----------



## Lurrezko

Pero es que contigo se vive muy a gusto, hija mía, basta con ver tu avatar.


----------



## Colchonero

Pero.... al final se independizan, ¿no? Alguna vez. En algún momento de la presente era geológica, digo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Claro, hombre, al final todos encontramos a quien nos chupe la sangre: vampiros y tristes mortales.


----------



## Colchonero

Bueno, hombre, no te pongas así, que Dios aprieta pero no suelta. 

En fin, que muchas felicitaciones pero ningún regalo para el futuro vampirín. Pues uno y otro más.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo le traigo esto, para el bautizo.


----------



## Pixidio

> Vampiro, como deseo de navidad, confío que tu futuro nosferatitu no te salga como nuestros hijos (que ya pasaron los 230 y ni minga de independizarse. Es más, diría que c/día están peor




Se vive muy bien así... Vamos, me voy de vacaciones y mi mamá no pasa tres días sin llamarme, si pasaron veinte días y no volví me llama ,primero, para saber si tengo intenciones de hacerlo y cuando se entera que no, me ofrece un giro bancario... Así que se quejan pero... Y cuando estoy en casa me echa. 
En otro orden de cosas, ya lo felicité en un post ajeno, aquél de la "abuelitud" de Clares, pero ahora que tiene el suyo propio lo felicito nuevamente por el vampirín. En cuanto a los regalos, aún no he encontrado ninguno a la altura del nacimiento de una criturita inmortal y rockera... Es demasiado compromiso, si no le gusta el regalo no tengo salvación!

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## duvija

Pixidio said:


> Se vive muy bien así... Vamos, me voy de vacaciones y mi mamá no pasa tres días sin llamarme, si pasaron veinte días y no volví me llama ,primero, para saber si tengo intenciones de hacerlo y cuando se entera que no, me ofrece un giro bancario... Así que se quejan pero... Y cuando estoy en casa me echa.
> !
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Juaaa, ¿tres días? yo me empiezo a preocupar cuando pasan tres meses. Obvio, tienen mi credit card, carajo. Y quería aclarar que antes de los 230 años se van, pero eso no quiere decir que se auto-abastecen. Es más, se consiguen novios igualitos a ellos mismos.

Vampiro, si éste es tu primogénito, empezá a juntar dinero ya!.


----------



## Pixidio

> En cuanto a alejarlo de la banda, lo veo difícil. El hermano ya va por el mismo camino.





> Vampiro, si éste es tu primogénito, empezá a juntar dinero ya!.


Jajaja, no creo que esté desprevenido nuestro amigo!
Bueno, entonces concluiré que el edipo de mi madre y yo es mutuo.

En cuanto a los novios/as, no se los lleva a casa salvo a saludar. Es algo formal, simplemente para que tus padres sepan que no estás saliendo con un traficante de órganos.


----------



## Nanon

¡Enhorabuena! Menos mal que no me comí el cuento de que los vampiros no pueden tener hijos...
Estuve revisando algunos modelos de muñecas tejidas.


----------



## duvija

Pixidio said:


> En cuanto a los novios/as, no se los lleva a casa salvo a saludar. Es algo formal, simplemente para que tus padres sepan que no estás saliendo con un traficante de órganos.



Ay, qué joven sos... Nada, ¿que se te ocurre que traen novios por algo formal? y se instalan en la heladera, o peor, en la mesa y que yo los alimente. Y se quedan a vivir meses y meses, aunque mis hijos estén ya lejos... Al menos un traficante de órganos hace un poco de plata...


----------



## swift

Que tu hijito tenga mucha salud y que te llene de mucha alegría y luz.

Un abrazote, Eduardo.


José


----------



## Lurrezko

De mucha alegría y oscuridad, querrás decir.


----------



## utrerana

Yo te deseo que no sea llorón, muy guapo/a, eso sí, pero llorón...¡no!.
Por cierto, ¿los hijos heredan los hilos que han puesto los padres?¿ Y si noa hacemos accionistas y les dejamos el foro en herencia?
¡Enhorabuenaaaaaaaaaaa! ¡Y arriba los pañales!


----------



## Vampiro

Muchas gracias amigos por todo el cariño y los buenos deseos.  Los regalos, encantadores, todos.
Que pasen una MUY FELIZ NAVIDAD y que tengan un año 2012 pleno de logros personales y mucho amor, que nunca viene mal.
Yo me tomo unas quizá inmerecidas, pero muy necesarias vacaciones.
Cuídense mucho.
Un gran abrazo.
_


----------



## Calambur

No es por quedar bien con nuestro querido *Vampiro*, pero los invito a mirar una nota que escribí en 2008 -cuando todavía no formaba parte de WR-. No hace falta que la lean, sólo avancen un poco y se van encontrar con un simpático *nosferatutito *que adopté por esa época.
Aquí.
A mí me fascinan los murciélagos... (sí, ya sé, algunos van a pensar que estoy de la nuca, pero no me preocupa -estoy acostumbrada-).


----------



## Pixidio

ajajajaja!..´. 

Bueno, ahora vamos a tener que rescindir el post, ¡porque empiezan los salutes navideños!... 
Qué todos pasen una hermosa nechebuena rodeado de los suyos (los apenas nacidos, los que se resisten a salir y todos los demás)
Cada uno en el foro se hace apreciar, a su manera... Yo por lo pronto, creo que ya las 19 se trata de un horario decente para enpezar con la previa de nochebuena (... ¡A cocinar!, de todas meneras, algo tomo mientras cocino). 
Un abrazo a todos, y felicidades.


----------



## Pixidio

ajajajaja!..´. 

Bueno, ahora vamos a tener que rescindir el post, ¡porque empiezan los salutes navideños!... 
Qué todos pasen una hermosa nechebuena rodeado de los suyos (los apenas nacidos, los que se resisten a salir y todos los demás)
Cada uno en el foro se hace apreciar, a su manera... Yo por lo pronto, creo que ya las 19 se trata de un horario decente para enpezar con la previa de nochebuena (... ¡A cocinar!, de todas meneras, algo tomo mientras cocino). 
Un abrazo a todos, y felicidades.


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> No es por quedar bien con nuestro querido *Vampiro*, pero los invito a mirar una nota que escribí en 2008 -cuando todavía no formaba parte de WR-. No hace falta que la lean, sólo avancen un poco y se van encontrar con un simpático *nosferatutito *que adopté por esa época.
> Aquí.
> A mí me fascinan los murciélagos... (sí, ya sé, algunos van a pensar que estoy de la nuca, pero no me preocupa -estoy acostumbrada-).



Off-topic, pero... sos el alma gemela de mi marido.


----------



## clares3

Colchonero said:


> Pero.... al final se independizan, ¿no? Alguna vez. En algún momento de la presente era geológica, digo.


No me resisto: unos amigos de mis padres, ya mayores, él de 70 y ella de casi 70, llegan a su casa en Lorca y se encuentran a los zánganos de sus hijos, la una médico y el otro ingeniero, sentados en el sofá viendo la televisión. La madre, pobrecilla, suelta un ¡Qué ganas tengo de que os caséis para que os vayáis de la casa! Y una voz desde el sofá le contesta: ¿Y por qué no os vais vosotros, que ya estáis casados?

Es decir, da igual que críes cuervos que vampiros que gatas como mi nieta: pasana a formar parte de la estructura de tu vivienda, como los pilares.

Pero olvidemos el asunto: viene un vampirito y eso nois sigue poniendo contentos.
FELICIDADES Y QUE LO CRIÉIS CON MUCHA SALUD.


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias, Clares3, Calambur, Pixidio... a todos.
Disculpen la demora, pero estoy tomando un descanso y con varios asuntos familiares que atender además.  Llegué al foro casi por casualidad (bueno, la verdad es que fue por costumbre) mientras buscaba otra información en la red.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## Pixidio

clares3 said:


> ya mayores, él de 70 y ella de casi 70, llegan a su casa en Lorca y se encuentran a los zánganos de sus hijos...
> Es decir, da igual que críes cuervos que vampiros que gatas como mi nieta: pasana a formar parte de la estructura de tu vivienda, como los pilares.



No puedo evitar sentirme un poco tocado, la pregunta es: seré un zángano, un cuervo, un vampiro o un gato (hermoso elenco)?.. 
 Todo vuelve, algún día me tocará mantener uno de estos seres que lo único que tienen en común es vivir a costillas de otro. Así como a sus padres les tocó críar zánganos hace tiempo... 
Saludos a todos. Ahora, feliz año nuevo!!!!!! 

_Saluti per tutti voi!__ Auguri!_


----------



## clares3

Pixidio said:


> No puedo evitar sentirme un poco tocado, la pregunta es: seré un zángano, un cuervo, un vampiro o un gato (hermoso elenco)?..
> _Saluti per tutti voi!__ Auguri!_


No te lo tomes así, querido Pixidio. a los 22 años no es imprescindible ser un zángano, un cuervo, un vampiro o un gato. Lo de gatao y vampiro es opcional; lo de zángano, vocacional. Y, en cualquier caso, como dijo Mate del hilo del que se escindió este otro, aquí estamos de celebración. 
Tranquilidad para la señora Nosferatu, mucho mimo, una hora corta y entonces... ¡Habemus Vampiritum!


----------



## romarsan

Querido Nosferatu, me acabo de encontrar con este hilo. Muchísimas felicidades. Con que el nuevo Vampirito jr sea tan dulce y especial como su hermanito "mayor", o como tus princesas, ya se podrá decir que vino al mundo con muchas ventajas. Además tendrá unos papás como vosotros, no puede pedir más para empezar la andadura de la vida. 

Pixidio, haz caso a clares3. Todos hemos tenido 22 años y hemos disfrutado de ellos lo más que hemos podido.

Ya lo dice el refrán: Quien a los 20 años no es un revolucionario no tiene corazón. Quien a los 40 lo sigue siendo, no tiene cabeza.

Felices fiestas a todos.


----------



## Pixidio

clares3 said:


> No te lo tomes así, querido Pixidio. a los 22 años no es imprescindible ser un zángano, un cuervo, un vampiro o un gato. Lo de gatao y vampiro es opcional; lo de zángano, vocacional. Y, en cualquier caso, como dijo Mate del hilo del que se escindió este otro, aquí estamos de celebración.
> Tranquilidad para la señora Nosferatu, mucho mimo, una hora corta y entonces... ¡Habemus Vampiritum!



Sí, sí. Estamos de festejo. Era sólo un comentario irónico Clares. Ante todo tranquilidad para la señora Nosferatu.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No leí todo, pero entendí que un vampirito está por llegar de Transilvania.
¡Aleluya, aleluya!
Abrazo a todos, sobadita con todo respeto a la barrigida de doña Vamp.


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> No leí todo, pero entendí que un vampirito está por llegar de Transilvania.
> ¡Aleluya, aleluya!
> Abrazo a todos, sobadita con todo respeto a la barrigida de doña Vamp.



¿Es que los vampiritos no vienen de París?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Uf, olvido con demasiada frecuencia que es necesario hacer un viaje especial a este foro para enterarse de las novedades.

Me alegro montones por Vampiro y por su esposa, que todo les marche de maravillas. Y no se calienten la cabeza pensando si criarán un zángano, un cuervo, un vampiro o un gato. Nuestro único hijo pasó por todas esas etapas, y lo disfrutamos igual. Sigue chupándole un poco la sangre a su madre a pesar de haberse ido de la casa hace muchos años, pero nuestras décadas de esfuerzos para que no fuera ni zángano, ni cuervo, ni vampiro ni gato parecen haber producido sus frutos y hoy es un buen hombre. Con arranques ocasionales de todos esos bichos y de varios más, como los tenemos todos...

Felicidades.


----------



## duvija

Pinairun said:


> ¿Es que los vampiritos no vienen de París?



De Transilvania, supongo.


----------



## Pixidio

Hombre, es de público conocimiento que los vampirines vienen de Transilvania y vienen volando solos, ya que las cigüeñas se niegan a cargarlos las muy turras.


----------



## duvija

Pixidio said:


> Hombre, es de público conocimiento que los vampirines vienen de Transilvania y vienen volando solos, ya que las cigüeñas se niegan a cargarlos las muy turras.



Con el cogote que tienen esas cigüeñas, me parece muy astuta esa negación.


----------



## Pixidio

La madre Natura es sabia Duvija.


----------



## Pinairun

¡Qué sabréis vosotros!


----------



## Vampiro

Jejejejeeee...
Gracias a todos, amigos.
Que tengan un gran año 2012.
Un abrazo para todos.
_


----------



## Peón

Comienzo el año saludándote Vampiro, y felcitándote por la próxima llegada de tu primogénito. No quiero entrar en mensajes trascendente pero es imposible: ¡qué hermoso regalo de la vida! Todo será para bien y felicidad. ¡Feliz 2012!


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> Comienzo el año saludándote Vampiro, y felcitándote por la próxima llegada de tu primogénito. No quiero entrar en mensajes trascendente pero es imposible: ¡qué hermoso regalo de la vida! Todo será para bien y felicidad. ¡Feliz 2012!


Cuartigénito, amigazo.  Pero te agradezco enormemente el saludo.
Un gran abrazo y feliz 2012 para ti también.
_


----------



## Peón

¡Vaya! Entonces, bien y felicidad x cuatro!
Un abrazo amigo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Bueno, yo recién ahora vi esta hermosa noticia. Qué los parió el tipo, haciendo patria. Mil felicitaciones por la llegada de Damián.  Para celebrar.


----------



## Lurrezko

Me han dicho que ya anda chupando la sangre de doncellas vírgenes de la comarca. Tal como está el patio, pasará sed, criatura.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

¿Cómo se desteta a un vampirito?,¿se empieza con 0+ y se le van introduciendo los otros grupos poco a poco?


----------



## Calambur

A mí me han dicho que es hermoso y que deja dormir, pero luego he visto un hilo donde el mismo dicente hace alusión a Vampirito de forma no tan amable.

¡Felicitaciones, papás!


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, y deja dormir de día, además. Qué ricura.


----------



## Peón

*¡Felicitaciones Vampi!*


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
Este hilo hay que engordarlo. El crío debe andar ya por los dos meses y estará hecho un muchachote. Sus primas, las nietas de Clares3, están deseosas de echarle un ojo encima a esa ricura.
ENHORABUENA  de nuevo.


----------



## Calambur

clares3 said:


> Sus primas, las nietas de Clares3, están deseosas de echarle un ojo encima a esa ricura.


¿Ya ha nacido la vikinga?


----------



## swift

Sí, por cesárea.  Mirá por acá.


----------



## Vampiro

Ups!!!
Gracias, amigos, no sabía que había revivido este hilo.
Así es nació Damián, y tiene un mes y medio.  Ahora está bien, pero se pasó unos días hospitalizado por una pielonefritis.
Ha sido un año bastante complicado para mi en general, casi le veo las barbas a la Parca en enero, pero la llegada del Dami le ha puesto la cuota de felicidad y dulzura que hacía falta.
El sueño es lo de menos, el llegar del trabajo y abrazarlo compensa todo.
Gracias nuevamente, y un abrazo para todos.
_


----------



## Nanon

Enhorabuena. Besos para todos los vampis.


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias, amiga, qué gusto verte.
¿Cuándo vuelves por estos lares?
_


----------



## Nanon

Pfffiuuu... creo y espero que en octubre o algo así. ¿Será muy temprano para celebrar el primer colmillo?


----------



## Vanda

Oh, não tinha a mínima ideia que estávamos falando de um novo vampirinho!!!! Chego tarde mas não falho.
Parabéns pelo nenê, Vampiro! Dê um beijo na esposa e no vampirinho por mim!
Muitas alegrias com o suga-suga e muitas noites acordado trocando fraldas!


----------



## Vampiro

Nanon said:


> Pfffiuuu... creo y espero que en octubre o algo así. ¿Será muy temprano para celebrar el primer colmillo?


Quién sabe lo del colmillo... pero sería bueno verte nuevamente.



Vanda said:


> Oh, não tinha a mínima ideia que estávamos falando de um novo vampirinho!!!! Chego tarde mas não falho.
> Parabéns pelo nenê, Vampiro! Dê um beijo na esposa e no vampirinho por mim!
> Muitas alegrias com o suga-suga e muitas noites acordado trocando fraldas!


Muito obrigado, minha amiga.

Abraços e beijinhos.
_


----------

